# Folding vs. wire bead tire ?



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

Im going to get a new rear tire tomorrow and was wondering what is the difference between the two. Pros and Cons Kinda thing.


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

Folding tires are a bit lighter, and they......fold.
Wire bead is cheaper for the same brand/model tire.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

http://mtbtires.com/site2/tech/38-general/66-folding-vs-wire-bead-tires


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

A folding bead tyre uses two threads of kevlar around the bead area to hold the tyre onto the rim. A wire bead uses slightly heavier steel wires to do the same thing.

The obvious difference is that one tyre is floppy and foldable when dismounted. All else being equal the bead area itself will not make a huge difference in weight or performance - we are after all only talking about two thin wire strands. 

What is often the case is that a wire beaded tyre will have a different casing and rubber compound than its more expensive folding version does. So there can be a great weight difference and performance difference there. 

If for example you look at the Maxxis tyres, there can be several different versions of the one tyre. So you have a basic wire beaded version, a folding version and then the much lighter folding Exception Series version which uses a different tyre carcass altogether.

Another thing, depending on your rims, is that folding tyres can be easier to get on and off if you get a flat.


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

folding bead tires are usually easier to mount on your rims.

rubber compound can be different. usually folding tires are made with better rubber compounds. take the kenda nevegal for instance, the wire bead version is only available with the stick-e rubber compound but the folding version is available with the stick-e and dtc rubber compounds.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

The only advantage of wire apart from the price is if you run ghetto tubeless, you can run higher pressures on wire.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Is this it?

http://www.mcmaster.com/#96144a252/=5vx5j7

You'd want a bolt cutter with the correct threading to cut it down to your size and it wouldn't be a cosmetic match, but if you had a nut the right size, you could also just cut it with a hack saw and then remove the nut, repairing the threads on the way.

McMaster-Carr kicks ass.

EDIT: wrong thread.


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Knowing is half the battle. :thumbsup:


----------

